# Weston-super-Mare Open 2012 (UK)



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm starting to get another UK comp organised for the 14th/15th of July in the town of Weston-super-Mare, near Bristol. 
Venue is currently set as the Winter Gardens (google it for info  ) and kinch2002 is provisional delegate. The competiton will include all official events, and maybe some others if there is time. 

The reason I've made a thread is to find out how many people would consider coming, so I can tell if it would work or not. There would probably be a limit of 40 competitiors, but please respond if you think you might come along.

The website for this competition will be http://southwestcubecomps.webs.com/

Registration will open May 1st at 6:30 PM BST (UTC+1)
Registration will be done through the WCA site.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome Pokemon names


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 10, 2012)

You probably should have told people it was a UK competition in the title. :b
Yes I can go OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## dr01d3k4 (Mar 10, 2012)

I might be able to go. I know I won't have any exams near then and it's a weekend so I won't be disturbed by school, so it just depends on if I can get there. I hope I can though - my first competition


----------



## speedpicker (Mar 10, 2012)

I reckon I can be there, probably bring a couple of friends too.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 10, 2012)

I probably won't be able to because my parents are already irritated with RO.


----------



## Zyrb (Mar 10, 2012)

If the limit is 30, I probably wouldn't go because I can only go out on sundays, and I'm sure someone else would love to compete both days. It sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 10, 2012)

This sounds good.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 10, 2012)

Bristol... y u so far away


----------



## timelonade (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd love to be there, so long as I'm not in America... . 


Also +1 to chrissyD's point, I don't understand why nottingham can't just be the centre of the cubing world :'(


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Muesli (Mar 10, 2012)

Eugh, Bristol again?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 10, 2012)

Pretty sure I'm available that weekend. If so I'll definitely be there


----------



## r_517 (Mar 10, 2012)

I will be still working at that time which means I should have sufficient funds (Return trips between Dublin and Bristol at that weekend cost 120 euro ) but also have to go back early on Sunday. 
If I'm coming I will most likely take the plane back departs at 3:10pm on Sunday from Bristol. I hope the venue won't be too far away from the railway station otherwise I have to leave very early or maybe can't take any events on Sunday at all..


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 10, 2012)

r_517 said:


> I will be still working at that time which means I should have sufficient funds (Return trips between Dublin and Bristol at that weekend cost 120 euro ) but also have to go back early on Sunday.
> If I'm coming I will most likely take the plane back departs at 3:10pm on Sunday from Bristol. I hope the venue won't be too far away from the railway station otherwise I have to leave very early or maybe can't take any events on Sunday at all..


 
The venue is about 5/10 minutes walk away from the station, so it should allow enough time for you to still take part in stuff on sunday.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 10, 2012)

Can probably make this one I think, need to look into it more. Hope to make it and see everyone again.

Edit: Btw, this time the Pokemon is actually part of my memo system, for the letter k .


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 10, 2012)

I might turn up. But only because if the main prize is a giant plush Kangaskhan


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn cant go go That week of july is probably the busiest week I'll have all summer:/ But I'll try get over later in the year if possible


----------



## Escher (Mar 11, 2012)

Will do my best to be there


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 2, 2012)

Competition is now official!

The registration will open Tuesday, May 1st at *6:30PM*! Be prompt, there are only 40 places!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 3, 2012)

I won't be going.


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 3, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> Competition is now official!
> 
> The registration will open Tuesday, May 1st at *6:30PM*! Be prompt, there are only 40 places!


 Wat? 40 places?


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 3, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Wat? 40 places?


 
It's a small venue. Big venues are typically quite expensive in the UK unfortunately.


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll try to be there.


----------



## samehsameh (Apr 3, 2012)

isnt that right in the middle of exams? i havent got my exam time table for summer yet but its gunna be close.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 3, 2012)

samehsameh said:


> isnt that right in the middle of exams? i havent got my exam time table for summer yet but its gunna be close.


 
No it is after all exams finish for GCSE, AS, A2 and university exams.


----------



## dr01d3k4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> No it is after all exams finish for GCSE, AS, A2 and university exams.


 
Yeah, my last (GCSE) exam is 27th June and then I'm off school  so I shall hopefully be there for 1 day, though it is quite far from me.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 4, 2012)

Based on problems with trademark for Rapidash Open, this competition will be changing name. However, no suggestions will be taken, and the name will be of tne same theme as the other mentioned comp. No other details will be changed.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 4, 2012)

Still think you should call it Can Gas Can Open


----------



## Selkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Bit late on the reply but count me in!


----------



## hcfong (Apr 10, 2012)

As the idea is to rename this competition to a similar theme as Rapid Dash, and the only theme I can find is that it sounds similar to the original name, what about "Genghis Khan Open" as a name?


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 10, 2012)

Kang Has Khan


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, but the comp has been renamed to Weston-super-Mare Open 2012. I just went with a sensible name :| Also, the website has now changed, be sure to keep that in mind when it comes to registration


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 10, 2012)

I would have called it the John Cleese Open


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 10, 2012)

Sensible names ftl.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 10, 2012)

Western-super-mudkip.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 11, 2012)

timelonade said:


> Also +1 to chrissyD's point, I don't understand why nottingham can't just be the centre of the cubing world :'(



It is! Just plot the locations of all the cubers and you'll see the universe revolves around me!


----------



## Robbytrooper (Apr 13, 2012)

Again, I would love to be there but I'm going to be deployed... Again! This will be the third one in a row I've missed. I'm not going to have a chance at regular attendance until I become a civilian!


----------



## Weston (Apr 13, 2012)

Wtf is this


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Weston said:


> Wtf is this


 
What or where? 

Cool  A comp close to me  It could only be better if it was in Gloucester, but £18 return train ticket makes this a bargain! Change my maybe to a definite


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Weston said:


> Wtf is this


Weston-super-Mare is a place in the west of England.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 14, 2012)

Its where John Cleese was born.


----------



## angham (Apr 16, 2012)

Going to have to miss this one sorry, school trip


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 16, 2012)

Weston said:


> Wtf is this


 
A competition


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 16, 2012)

Weston said:


> Wtf is this


 
You should come because we named a competition after you.


----------



## Escher (Apr 16, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> You should come because we named a competition after you.


 
Comp? A whole town!


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 16, 2012)

No schedule yet?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 16, 2012)

Zyrb said:


> No schedule yet?


 
No. :|
We're currently making one, but trying to make it nicely balanced for time and events being held. If anyone has the schedule from UKO2011, could you please send it to me, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 18, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> No. :|
> If anyone has the schedule from UKO2011, could you please send it to me, it would be much appreciated.


 
It is still available online :- https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqiraMG9t6eLdE5WeHJHRUVtMkJLLUNVVUpwcFhtQkE#gid=2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 22, 2012)

Right. We've finished a schedule, and due to time constraints, we will be no-longer holding the 3x3 with Feet event.
Schedule can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsPAFaCmB0Q1dElObk9ka0hSYVVmRVVCWjBpdmtXcFE#gid=0
Bear in mind its stil provisional, things could still change.


Also, just a reminder that there's 9 days until registration opens. May 1st, 6:30pm BST (UTC+1)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 22, 2012)

Getting excited for this now. I'll be registering quick, I've already booked flights + accomodation . Time to see how the schedule is looking for me.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Apr 22, 2012)

Oooh! exciting. I'd like to go, but I'll have to do some serious planning.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2012)

I actually may be able to go :3


----------



## r_517 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd greatly appreciate it if Clock is on Saturday, cuz I think I'll have to leave at noon on Sunday (though I haven't practised it for months)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 25, 2012)

r_517 said:


> I'd greatly appreciate it if Clock is on Saturday, cuz I think I'll have to leave at noon on Sunday (though I haven't practised it for months)


 
Yeah thats fine, its now on Saturday  (swapped it with Square-1). It'll be good to have you, although it would be a shame if you had to leave early


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 25, 2012)

I can't decide if I should go or not, I'd only be able to go Sunday and I'd only do 3 events and wouldn't be able to do 3x3.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 1, 2012)

Just remembered that registration opens in ~5 hours. I guess I'll go for 18 events. Boohoo no feet


----------



## Mollerz (May 1, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Just remembered that registration opens in ~5 hours. I guess I'll go for 18 events. Boohoo no feet


 
Because feet is so important.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 1, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> Because feet is so important.


Spot on. If it weren't for feet I would have lost a UWR. Also, I like gold medals.


----------



## Escher (May 1, 2012)

Looking very unlikely that I'll be able to go. I'd rather let somebody else get a spot so I may sign up in a month or two and hope the waiting list isn't too long and some people cancel. Annoying :/


----------



## CubeRoots (May 1, 2012)

Where does this email need to go to, to register. Been trying to find out for a while now. is it [email protected]?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Where does this email need to go to, to register. Been trying to find out for a while now. is it [email protected]?


 
Registration is being done on the WCA site. When we open it (6:30 pm) will be a link on this page for you to click to register: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WestonsuperMare2012 You then fill in the form.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2012)

Registration for Weston-super-Mare Open 2012 is now Open!

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WestonsuperMare2012

After you register, you will recieve an email confirming your registration. There are only 40 places, so register fast


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 1, 2012)

Registered, I had to escape early from work to do so.


----------



## hcfong (May 1, 2012)

Registered! Hope I'll make it this time.


----------



## CubeRoots (May 1, 2012)

Registered


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2012)

Registered!


----------



## James Ludlow (May 1, 2012)

I was looking on the website!

Just found it. Did I make it in time?


----------



## LuckyShadows (May 1, 2012)

Registered! Now back to beating the Elite Four...


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 1, 2012)

Registered


----------



## joey (May 1, 2012)

Hurry Up. It's basically closed.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 1, 2012)

So yeah - me and Helen are now at logger heads. 

Supposedly, we've been invited to a wedding on the 14th. 

My get out is the kids aren't invited, so I can look after Frank for the weekend.

EDIT - it turns out the kids are invited, me and grandad are looking after them because mummy and nanny are doing the hair and make up. oops.


----------



## Kirjava (May 1, 2012)

c u thar


----------



## James Ludlow (May 1, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> c u thar


 
Its a given


----------



## hcfong (May 1, 2012)

33 people registered in 20 minutes. If it goes on like this, it's gonna be full in the next 10 minutes


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 1, 2012)

Anyone know if there a WR for a WCA comp filling up?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2012)

OK, so in the 35 minutes 35 places have been filled. If you haven't registered yet, I would encourage you to do so, otherwise it might be a bit late.
But still. That was a crazy half an hour.


----------



## hcfong (May 1, 2012)

I guess that's what you get in a country with loads of enthusiastic cubers, but only a few competitions a year with low competitor limits. So whenever there is one up, it gets filled up really quickly.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2012)

3 spaces left!


----------



## andyfreeman (May 1, 2012)

Name is in, guess I need to see whether I made it. 

EDIT: Cool, I'm in  Guess I need to practice now!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2012)

1 space left


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2012)

And its all done.

All 40 places are now full, and there is 1 person on the waiting list.


----------



## andyfreeman (May 1, 2012)

So, going to my first comp, any advice for comp newbies? Other than read the rules thoroughly of course?


----------



## Selkie (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up text Cube-a-Holic. I'd even set an alarm for 6:15 but was still working. Just made it


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 1, 2012)

Selkie said:


> Thanks for the heads up text Cube-a-Holic. I'd even set an alarm for 6:15 but was still working. Just made it


 
No problemo.


----------



## hcfong (May 1, 2012)

Righty, now we're registered, let's talk accommodation. Anybody wants to share a room with me for the weekend? You'll get a ride to the venue in return


----------



## samehsameh (May 1, 2012)

Wernt sure what it meant about guest so i just put the person im going with and he put me on his registration.


----------



## timelonade (May 1, 2012)

Damn it, I just finished my last piece of coursework and went on to register and it was full DAMN IT


inb4 waiting list replies (I just wanted to get this off my chest .__________________________________.)

luv u all


----------



## hcfong (May 1, 2012)

Guests are people who are coming with you to the competition, but are not themselves competing.


----------



## sutty17 (May 1, 2012)

If anyone wants accommodation in Bristol in exchange for a ride to/from Weston each day PM me, may be able to work something out.


----------



## cubersmith (May 1, 2012)

My god, I forgot registration opened today. Its crazy how fast it filled. I registered, but I doubt I'll get in. How many is on the waiting list?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> My god, I forgot registration opened today. Its crazy how fast it filled. I registered, but I doubt I'll get in. How many is on the waiting list?


 
you're 7th :/


----------



## r_517 (May 1, 2012)

just had a chance to come to speedsolving and found it filled so fast:/


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 1, 2012)

What? I just came home from my shift and this is full already? I've already booked flights and accomodation :\. Any provision for people who have already stated here that they're going and had booked stuff?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> What? I just came home from my shift and this is full already? I've already booked flights and accomodation :\. Any provision for people who have already stated here that they're going and had booked stuff?


 
I would still register to get on the waiting list, and then you're in with a chance if people drop out.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 1, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I would still register to get on the waiting list, and then you're in with a chance if people drop out.


 
Already did, just sucks that registration usually takes days to fill, and this one fills up in 40 mins while im working.


----------



## Mollerz (May 1, 2012)

Chances are, a fair few people will drop out. Also we'll likely invite more people in towards the end due to lots only doing one event and undoubtedly there will be a couple who won't turn up either so just sign up and get on the waiting list you'll most likely make it in. For RDO, Breandan registered and was 17th or so on the waiting list and made it in so you don't need to worry.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 1, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> Chances are, a fair few people will drop out. Also we'll likely invite more people in towards the end due to lots only doing one event and undoubtedly there will be a couple who won't turn up either so just sign up and get on the waiting list you'll most likely make it in. For RDO, Breandan registered and was 17th or so on the waiting list and made it in so you don't need to worry.


 
Cheers mate, makes me feel a lot better .


----------



## hcfong (May 1, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> What? I just came home from my shift and this is full already? I've already booked flights and accomodation :\. Any provision for people who have already stated here that they're going and had booked stuff?



It's always best to wait with arranging travel and accommodation until your registration is confirmed by the organiser. Otherwise you'll run the risk of having booked for nothing. But I guess people will drop out so may still have a chance. And if not, you can still enjoy a nice weekend in Weston-super Mare. You've got the flight and hotel booked anyway, so you might just as well make use of it


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 1, 2012)

hcfong said:


> It's always best to wait with arranging travel and accommodation until your registration is confirmed by the organiser. Otherwise you'll run the risk of having booked for nothing. But I guess people will drop out so may still have a chance. And if not, you can still enjoy a nice weekend in Weston-super Mare. You've got the flight and hotel booked anyway, so you might just as well make use of it


 
It's a holiday weekend up here in Scotland (actually, might just be Glasgow area), so if I didn't book quickly it would have cost more, and the prices were already higher than usual. I would usually have waited.


----------



## Mollerz (May 1, 2012)

Yeah I wouldn't be too worried, you'll most likely get in!

OR I COULD BE HORRIBLY WRONG.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 1, 2012)

Yttrium said:


> Yeah I wouldn't be too worried, you'll most likely get in!
> 
> OR I COULD BE HORRIBLY WRONG.


 
NO DON'T SAY THAT DAMNIT YOU'RE EVIL.


----------



## hcfong (May 9, 2012)

Hey, I just had a look at the schedule and saw that the winners' ceremony was scheduled on Saturday, while there's still a bunch of events happening on Sunday. Can I assume this is a mistake?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 9, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Hey, I just had a look at the schedule and saw that the winners' ceremony was scheduled on Saturday, while there's still a bunch of events happening on Sunday. Can I assume this is a mistake?


 
Owhoops yeah. Thanks for that. It's because we changed the order of the days round. I didnt see that :|


----------



## ben1996123 (May 9, 2012)

I know I'm definitely going now.


----------



## joey (May 9, 2012)

Do roux.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 9, 2012)

joey said:


> Do roux.



I want to. Almost sub 20 at the moment.


----------



## 5BLD (May 9, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I want to. Almost sub 20 at the moment.


 
Gogogo win 
If you need tips just PM


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 10, 2012)

I've been thinking that if I ever get a really good first round with CFOP I'll maybe do a Roux round for the hell of it. Don't get many sub-20 singles with it, but whatever, it's fun.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 11, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I've been thinking that if I ever get a really good first round with CFOP I'll maybe do a Roux round for the hell of it. Don't get many sub-20 singles with it, but whatever, it's fun.


 
And he's a fantastic chef. 
On subject, does anybody want a lift down on Saturday morning? And a lift back sunday evening?

James


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 11, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> And he's a fantastic chef.
> On subject, does anybody want a lift down on Saturday morning? And a lift back sunday evening?
> 
> James


I might do. I'll ask my mum if it's ok for me to have the car for the weekend, but if not a lift would be great if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 18, 2012)

Hmm, I still need to organise where I'm staying...


----------



## CubeRoots (May 19, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Hmm, I still need to organise where I'm staying...


 
thats a good point. Where is everyone staying? do people normally all stay at hotels?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 19, 2012)

I would say that the best option for accomodation is probably going to be the Premier inn, its about 2 miles away.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 19, 2012)

Anyone need to share?


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 20, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Anyone need to share?


I haven't booked anywhere yet, I'd be happy to share.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 21, 2012)

We have increased the number of competitors to 45, because of the amount of people only competing in 1/2 events. I will remind everyone to please let us know if you are unable to come, since we still have a waiting list.


----------



## CubeRoots (May 21, 2012)

I made a miscalculation. I can't go to this :/. Guess i will just wait for uk open


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 21, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> I made a miscalculation. I can't go to this :/. Guess i will just wait for uk open


 
Can you please send an email to the organisation team please then, so we can take you off the list. (Assuming you have registered)


----------



## CHJ (May 26, 2012)

Awesome, 5th on reserve and the limit goes up by 5, perhaps letting my sister do her homework isn't so bad after all 

anything to beat my DNF average and perhaps get at least a sub-20 will do


----------



## Kirjava (May 26, 2012)

booked my days off

see you all there


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2012)

I'm probably going to use CFOP for official solves because I'm still barely sub 20 with Roux.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 31, 2012)

Sorry guys can't make this one. Going to be away on those dates


----------



## Selkie (Jun 8, 2012)

Hotel all booked, going to make a long weekend of it Friday through till Monday


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just booked hotel and trains.


----------



## Chilli (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't come- will be in France.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 8, 2012)

Goals: single/avg
2x2: sub 2.27/sub 3
3x3: sub 11/sub 13
4x4: sub 55/sub 1:05
5x5: sub 1:50/sub 2
6x6: sub 4/sub 4:15
7x7: podium/podium
BLD: sub 3
OH: sub 26/sub 30
Fewest moves: sub 45
Megaminx: sub 2/sub 2:10
Magics: dont care
sq1: sub 35/sub 45
multiBLD: 2/2


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Goal:
sq1: ER/ER


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 8, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Goal:
> sq1: ER/ER



Y U NO WR


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 8, 2012)

Goal: Have fun
The easiest goal ever


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 8, 2012)

Goal: Make kinch not has fun.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 8, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Goal: Have fun
> The easiest goal ever





Mollerz said:


> Goal: Make kinch not has fun.


I've failed my goal. Rowan isn't going. Mollerz wins


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 8, 2012)

Goals (well my main ones anyway): 
Sub3 6x6 avg
Sub5 7x7 avg
Sub current NR Megaminx avg
Sub-15 3x3 avg

And ofc:
Run a good comp


----------



## hcfong (Jun 8, 2012)

Goals:

- Not getting ill so I can actually make it to the competition.
- Getting to meet and know loads of cubers I don't know yet.
2x2: sub 10/sub 12
3x3: sub 29/sub 35
4x4: sub 2:30
Fewest Moves: result
Square-1: beat the 1 minute time limit
Pyraminx: first time, so any result would be fine.

On another topic. Is anybody looking for someone to share a room with? I'm happy to sleep on the floor if needed.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2012)

My goal is to hit on someone at least mildly attractive.


----------



## Escher (Jun 8, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> My goal is to hit on someone at least mildly attractive.



I'm not there, WSMO loses again.

Jk jk Chris Ness isn't going nobody wins.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2012)

Escher said:


> Chris Ness isn't going



MY GOAL BECAME IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## chrisness (Jun 9, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> MY GOAL BECAME IMPOSSIBLE



what can I say?? you guys are so cute


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 9, 2012)

My main goal: to travel to, compete at and return from the competition, all without suffering any serious illness, injury or death.
Also James, turns out I don't need a lift there, I'm going to have access to the car for the weekend. This also means I'll have 3, possibly 4 spaces in the car, so if anyone along the M4 corridor needs a lift then PM me


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 10, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> My main goal: to travel to, compete at and return from the competition, all without suffering any serious illness, injury or death.
> Also James, turns out I don't need a lift there, I'm going to have access to the car for the weekend. This also means I'll have 3, possibly 4 spaces in the car, so if anyone along the M4 corridor needs a lift then PM me



No worries, mate.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 11, 2012)

Will anyone be driving to the comp Saturday morning, and going somewhat near Bath? Rather than paying for accommodation somewhere, I might just catch a few trains/car journeys from Bath.

Edit: seriously, are accommodation prices so high because it's holiday season?!


----------



## hcfong (Jun 11, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Will anyone be driving to the comp Saturday morning, and going somewhat near Bath? Rather than paying for accommodation somewhere, I might just catch a few trains/car journeys from Bath.
> 
> Edit: seriously, are accommodation prices so high because it's holiday season?!



I should be driving past Bath on my way there, so I could pick you up.

I know it's a bit cheeky to ask, but is there any chance I could stay at your place Saturday night? It will guarantee you a lift to and from the venue for the whole weekend


----------



## Gredore (Jun 11, 2012)

AAHHh! I wanted to go, registration is full!! AHHHH


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 11, 2012)

Hope everyone has a good time, shame I couldn't go.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 11, 2012)

hcfong said:


> I should be driving past Bath on my way there, so I could pick you up.
> 
> I know it's a bit cheeky to ask, but is there any chance I could stay at your place Saturday night? It will guarantee you a lift to and from the venue for the whole weekend



I'll need to work out the details, but that should work. Bear in mind it's about a 50 minute drive.

For what it's worth, the house won't have been lived in at all. Our tenancy starts on July 4th, and we won't be moving in for a while yet.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 11, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Will anyone be driving to the comp Saturday morning, and going somewhat near Bath? Rather than paying for accommodation somewhere, I might just catch a few trains/car journeys from Bath.
> 
> Edit: seriously, are accommodation prices so high because it's holiday season?!



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blue-Gele...ing_Tents_JN&hash=item460475d5a9#ht_638wt_922

Seriously, mate, the future.


----------



## hcfong (Jun 11, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> I'll need to work out the details, but that should work. Bear in mind it's about a 50 minute drive.
> 
> For what it's worth, the house won't have been lived in at all. Our tenancy starts on July 4th, and we won't be moving in for a while yet.



That would be great if that would work out. It's not a problem at all to drive 50 minutes. Just let me know when you know for definite.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 12, 2012)

OK, some goals:-

Single/Average
3x3: Sub 16 / Sub 20 (I know my Ao100 is about 18.5 but break sub 20 average is becoming a bit of a comp jinx for me so will be happy with sub 20)
4x4: Sub 1:10 / Sub 1:15
5x5: Sub 2:25 (Qualify for avg) / Sub 2:30
6x6: Sub 5:00 (Qualify for mean) /Sub 5:10
7x7: Sub 9:00
Others: Meh!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gredore said:


> AAHHh! I wanted to go, registration is full!! AHHHH



It filled up less than an hour after it opened. Go to UK open in November instead.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 16, 2012)

Because of the amount of people only doing 1 event, we have decided to let all of the people currently on the waiting list have a confirmed place. However, If you register now, you will go on the waiting list (Basically, we're refeshing it)
Due to this, we will need quite a lot of help with scrambling and judging, so please make sure you know what you are doing if you are a new competitor.
Also, We only get access to the venue at 8:45 on saturday, so can some people be there at that time to help set up so we can start at 9:00.

Well, it's less than a month, Hopefully I'll see you all there


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 16, 2012)

Unable to go now sorry


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 16, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Unable to go now sorry



Can you please send an email to the team with your name in, just so we have a confirmed copy of this.
(Can anyone else who can't come please do the same)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 17, 2012)

One month(ish) to go, and I now have a confirmed spot (yey), I reckon it's time for some goals:

333: sub-13/don't fail
444: meh/sub-60
555: sub-1:45/sub-2
666: sub-3:30/sub-3:45
777: sub-5/sub-5:30
minx: don't fail
3BLD: sub-1:30
4BLD: STACKMAT!
5BLD: success
MBLD: comp PB

Mostly wanting the bigcube results (sighted and BLD). Also want Mollerz to finally get his 4BLD, that must be so frustrating! Also, when did you change your username from Yttrium?


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 17, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Mostly wanting the bigcube results (sighted and BLD). Also want Mollerz to finally get his 4BLD, that must be so frustrating! Also, when did you change your username from Yttrium?



The only BLD practice I've done since RDO is a 2/2 multi in 4:41 and a 4BLD in 11:xx off by 2 centres, can't remember time exactly. I'm working on speed for now, I'm going to be practicing BLD a lot after WSM though.

Also changed to Mollerz when I realised everyone called me Mollerz, it is my IRC name and people call me it at competitions so it made sense to change it here.


----------



## CHJ (Jun 19, 2012)

I am just going to ensure my name is up on the wca database a high up as possible, the highest i could get is either 9th in UK BLD or around 600th world for master magic.

Only issue both my magics have to many strings snapped and my order last week for more got cancelled, why do this to me?

Final thing, i will make sure not to panic just starting the timer like rapid dash, it cost me 2 DNF's


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 20, 2012)

Has anyone got any spare Maru lube available? I would appreciate if someone could send me some, and then I could pay them at the comp


----------



## angham (Jun 20, 2012)

CHJ said:


> I am just going to ensure my name is up on the wca database a high up as possible, the highest i could get is either 9th in UK BLD or around 600th world for master magic.
> 
> Only issue both my magics have to many strings snapped and my order last week for more got cancelled, why do this to me?
> 
> Final thing, i will make sure not to panic just starting the timer like rapid dash, it cost me 2 DNF's



If you want to get as high as possible, do square-1. Im top 500 and had probably done under 100 solves total before i did it at rapidash


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 20, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Has anyone got any spare Maru lube available? I would appreciate if someone could send me some, and then I could pay them at the comp



I do, but I would prefer to give you some at the competition if that's alright? You don't need to pay.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 20, 2012)

Rob is master of maru.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 20, 2012)

I've run out though, and my sq1 is awful without maru D:


----------



## CHJ (Jun 20, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> I've run out though, and my sq1 is awful without maru D:


 it better be worth it, go WR


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 21, 2012)

Are you not still in Notts Rob?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey, yes I am. I'm going home in two days though. Why do you ask?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 21, 2012)

Let me make a few calls and I'll get back to you  Essentially, do you reckon you could give some Maru lube to one of my friends?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 21, 2012)

maybe?...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 21, 2012)

She won't bite  What halls are you in? (It might be easier if I just gave her your number and you talk to her )


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm in Lenton and Wortley Hall, Lenton Hurst, room 8...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 22, 2012)

(Have you got any texts from me Rob?)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry Simon, no? Go on facebook instead?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 22, 2012)

Facebooked


----------



## timelonade (Jul 1, 2012)

Is fancy dress encouraged?


----------



## Selkie (Jul 3, 2012)

Revised:-

Single/Average
3x3: Sub 16 / Sub 18
4x4: Sub 1:10 / Sub 1:15
5x5: Sub 2:30 / Sub 2:30
6x6: Sub 5:00 / Sub 5:10
7x7: Sub 8:00 / Sub 8:20
Clock: Sub 15s / Sub 16
SQ1: Sub 1:00 / Sub 1:10
FMC: Actually practice pre comp and get an official result 

Mainly want to break my sub 20 jinx on 3x3 and make average cut in 5x5 - 7x7, if I can achieve those I'll be a happy old man 




Selkie said:


> OK, some goals:-
> 
> Single/Average
> 3x3: Sub 16 / Sub 20 (I know my Ao100 is about 18.5 but break sub 20 average is becoming a bit of a comp jinx for me so will be happy with sub 20)
> ...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 8, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Goals: single/avg
> 2x2: sub 2.27/sub 3
> 3x3: sub 11/sub 13
> 4x4: sub 55/sub 1:05
> ...



1 week to go 

goal update because I can.

2x2: sub 2/sub e
3x3: sub 11/sub 13
4x4: sub 53/sub 1:00
5x5: sub 1:50/sub 2
6x6: sub 3:40/sub 3:50
7x7: sub 5:10/sub 5:25
BLD: sub 2:30
OH: sub 28/sub 30 (gotten really slow since last comp :/)
FMC: sub 45
Megaminx: sub 2/sub 2:10
Magics: lol dont even have one
[]1: sub 32/sub 43
multiBLD: 2


----------



## CHJ (Jul 9, 2012)

Decided that i would go for a 5/5 MBLD and put myself up for a 4BLD, and hoping for a sub3:30 3BLD. Getting to the second round of 3x3 is what i want most but not getting a DNF is still gonna be an improvement to last time. Last thing i'd really like is a sub32s average in OH.

Going dangerously with the blinds but why not?


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 9, 2012)

timelonade said:


> Is fancy dress encouraged?



I wear a hat, Kirjava wears cat ears. So, if you want, feel free!




CHJ said:


> Decided that i would go for a 5/5 MBLD and put myself up for a 4BLD, and hoping for a sub3:30 3BLD. Getting to the second round of 3x3 is what i want most but not getting a DNF is still gonna be an improvement to last time. Last thing i'd really like is a sub32s average in OH.
> 
> Going dangerously with the blinds but why not?



I did that at Guildford last year, first success in 4BLD was the day before the competion!


----------



## CHJ (Jul 10, 2012)

Im hoping thats the case with me, but was looking through the british rankings and i figured that i'd be better off doing blindfolded activities but saying that, i think i have half a chance of getting to the OH final


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 10, 2012)

Does anyone have a cubetwist sq1 (preferably black) that they wouldn't mind me tensioning, lubing etc. to my preferences?


----------



## hcfong (Jul 10, 2012)

Simon, I have one but it's black. But you're welcome to do with it whatever you want. Nothing's been done to it yet.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 10, 2012)

"But it's black"?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 10, 2012)

ooooh, use mine - it's brand new


----------



## hcfong (Jul 10, 2012)

oops. sorry, no it's white.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 10, 2012)

On Sunday, will anyone be driving back and going vaguely near Bath?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm arriving early Friday morning (and also leaving late Monday night) at Bristol airport, and staying a few hundred metres from the venue. Anyone free for me to hang out with to kill some time?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 11, 2012)

I've ordered 20 maru lube 10ml bottles and they've arrived. You can buy only one from me at the competition. However you can win one if you break a national record in this competition. But if you've already bought a bottle from me then you cannot win a bottle, after breaking a national record. So you can buy one if you don't think you will break a national record or you've finished all of your solves for the competition. But perhaps I will not have any more bottles by then 

So get practising 

I might do the same thing at UK open and buy even more bottles...


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 11, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> I've ordered 20 maru lube 10ml bottles and they've arrived. You can buy only one from me at the competition. However you can win one if you break a national record in this competition. But if you've already bought a bottle from me then you cannot win a bottle, after breaking a national record. So you can buy one if you don't think you will break a national record or you've finished all of your solves for the competition. But perhaps I will not have any more bottles by then
> 
> So get practising
> 
> I might do the same thing at UK open and buy even more bottles...



Exciting!


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 12, 2012)

For those who cannot come, or for those who want to keep track of results, you can find our live results page here:

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=53&schedule=1


----------



## Selkie (Jul 13, 2012)

Arrived in sunny Weston, on the way to the hotel


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 13, 2012)

Selkie said:


> Arrived in *sunny* Weston, on the way to the hotel


Sunny? I though this was a UK comp?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> Sunny? I though this was a UK comp?



That was my first thought too, its currently raining here and all the roads are completely flooded


----------



## Selkie (Jul 13, 2012)

Well it was sunny, then got half drowned during a walk into town this afternoon. Back to sunny now. Got to love a typical British summer!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 14, 2012)

So I've managed to drag myself out of bed at this hideously early hour and am just heading off. See you in a couple of hours everyone!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 14, 2012)

Good luck everyone.

I'm at home with the kids, as Helen galavants out to the wedding we were supposed to go to today.

Would have been coming, but who would have thought my wedding would cost so much? I literally have no free cash to travel down.

James.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jul 14, 2012)

Boo-hoo! I can't afford to go, another competition passes me by, because I'm poor ... boo-hoo. Sorry to my friends who wanted to meet up (especially Matt) Boo-hoo!


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 14, 2012)

I like rubik's cubes LOL


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jul 15, 2012)

Where's the updates?


----------



## samehsameh (Jul 15, 2012)

sorry i couldnt attend my car needs an MOT test and ive been spending too much money just to get it through that and the train would have cost £153 and as much as i enjoy cubing i aint spending that on a train, ever.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 15, 2012)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=53&schedule=1


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jul 15, 2012)

Ooooh! 15:30 first round, not bad, these are all current I hope.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 15, 2012)

Kir got a sub20 avg in OH! cool guy.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MnIg571pd4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2: sub 2/sub e
> 3x3: sub 11/sub 13
> 4x4: sub 53/sub 1:00
> 5x5: sub 1:50/sub 2
> ...



2x2: no/no, sub 3 avg though
3x3: 9.05/no
4x4: notevensub1lol/lolno
5x5: 1:42/1:55
6x6: cant remember/cant remember
7x7: 4:3x/i think so
BLD: nein
OH: cant remember/cant remember
FMC: 45
Megaminx: l0lzno/l0lzno liek 2:50
Majic: 1.18 i think/3.6maybe
Master Majic: tau/dunno
sq1: no/dont know
multibld: 1/2 15:xx, 2 minutes faster than rapid dash.
pyraminx (forgot it existed so i didnt set a goal): 5.xx/lolpodium even though i dont have a pyraminx.
clock (also forgot): 12.80 i think/dunno.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 16, 2012)

DYK's:
Organising a comp doesn't seem that hard?
The only reason I got stressed was because I had a massive headache?
Its nice not having to stay in a hotel?
The additional room on the first day was just kind of awkward?..
But the room on the second was really nice?
I can apparently get 50s 4x4 solves?
I can't get times near my home times on megaminx?
Rob is crazy good at 7x7?
All the timer boxes got dumped at my house?
Coghill slept in his car?
People approve of bacon?
Rob can sleep anywhere, and can just fall asleep instantly?
I still don't have a sub-15 Average on 3x3, although I got 2 12's?
FMC results were crazy?
Quite a lot of people actually got BLD sucesses?
Cubecomps makes data entry really really easy?
It was a real shame that some people didn't come?
No-one can scramble Square-1?
Selkie probably did the most scrambles out of anyone?
Joey hates scrambling megaminx?
The chairs were too low for the tables?
Artificial Lighting isn't always a bad thing?
I'm surprised my printer made it through at least half a day, let alone the whole weekend?
And out of ink errors are usually wrong?
I found a really nice solution to one of the 2x2x2 scrambles that no-one else saw?
Queueing?
Thom sounds really different with helium?
Simon was really protective of the balloon?
We only lost 4.5 pens?
I had a great time?


----------



## CHJ (Jul 16, 2012)

Of all things, getting anywhere with magic was not on my list of things i could achieve, winning it however is a massive shock, only coz rob DNF'ed and coggers got a DNF and a 3s. Bld was a bit slower than normal and the 2/4 mbld was short of what i hoped. OH didn't sub 30 not happy. And chris square-1 scrambling is an art, very few can do it, efficiently anyway, its why i did simons first.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jul 16, 2012)

DYK:
Speedstacking with cubes is hard?
I briefly held the UWR for taking two cubes, one on top of the other, and switching them round (0.38s)?
Chris' parents cooked bacon for us <3?
'12...8...16'?
Grrr G perms!!!?
Dan failed bigBLD ?
Yay 5BLD success for Matt!?
Mollerz still doesn't have a 4BLD success?
Spef doesn't like the nickname Spef?
It shouldn't be his nickname because it doesn't end in Z?
I got a 53.xx 4x4 single?
And a 1:45.xx megaminx single?
Both all time PBs?
My camera ran out of battery so I didn't catch either of them on film?
Pops caused me to DNF 4 solves? 
Euro cuts for Mollerz?
Selkie has the best cubes? 
Dan is able to throw envelopes containing scrambles to the scramblers from a good distance away?
Dan had his own parking cone?
In total, I ate 4 McDonalds' during the weekend?
And had a KFC on the way home?
Nooooooo...?
Chris has a lovely street?
Despite being in Somerset, I didn't see a single tractor on the roads?

Also, does anyone have the scramble for 4x4 final solve 2?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2012)

DYK:

Foot cube OH is fun?
Foot cube with elbows looks difficult?
I came third in pyraminx even though I don't actually have one?
Spef's 7x7 pops a lot?
That 3x3 scramble was really easy?
The hotel I stayed in was always really cold?
The sea goes really far out?
Double chairs are the way to go?


----------



## CHJ (Jul 16, 2012)

DYK:

You can win an event even when you've had it only 5 days?
2 callums is too many?
Mollers 4BLD 2nd and 3rd attempt went wrong in the same place?
Foot cube OH destroys your shoulders?
When you've got a good record at foot cube OH ben will half it effortlessly?
Somehow i could only scramble simons square-1 correctly first time? 
Forgetting that you've undone a set up move can be devastating?
Because no one got a 4BLD success, it says me mollerz and matt came joint first, why we no gold medal?

Did this just because everyone else is doing it


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 16, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> Also, does anyone have the scramble for 4x4 final solve 2?





Spoiler


----------



## Selkie (Jul 16, 2012)

Though, with relief I am at last officially sub 20 it appears its going to take some time to become sub 30 in head to head?
I think I managed to get Laura hooked on cubing?
I rage quit two megaminx solves?
Rob got a pb on my 5x5 though there was a waiting list for its use in 5x5 final?
I hate scrambling Square 1?
An internal mech pop killed my SS 6x6 in comp though most people missed the earlier pop in practice where an outside centre ended up in an already occupied bra?
CHJ was the first person to point out the huge inefficiency in my MM solves?
I need to learn to check more carefully for cancellations in my FMC solutions?
Again I missed out on the hattrick of being the top placed not to make the cut for the next round, managed it on 2x2 and Square 1 but was beaten to it on 5x5?
Kirjava still has the sexiest looking OH style?
I scramble a lot more accurately than I solve, barring square 1?
Maelstrom was the second organiser in the last two comps to hit a door trying to enter or exit a building?
Dan and Rob need neck braces for medal ceremonies?
At last I have some comp solves on video thanks to Laura, in fact all my solves though the rage quit ones will not be making their way onto YouTube?
It rains a lot in Weston-Super-Mare and where the hell is the sea when the tide goes out?
It was, yet again, great to meet so many other cubers that give justification to my insane hobby?
We enjoyed ourselves so much and already looking forward to UKO12?




.....

Did I mention how much I hate scrambling square 1?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 16, 2012)

Selkie said:


> .....
> 
> Did I mention how much I hate scrambling square 1?



Then I swoop in to save the day.

I'll post some thoughts tomorrow. Mainly, I'll rage.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 17, 2012)

DYK:

So many people not going to a comp makes it less fun?
It was still an awesome weekend?
It was very wet and my feet were wet for most of today?
I suddenly get very fast at 3x3 on Friday, but I still did lots of fail at it in comp?
2 of the same awkward OLL + its mirror + several G perms makes an average really annoying?
1:00.03 4x4 average when going for sub-1 is also annoying?
The same happened for sub-1:30 for 3BLD, but I was actually happy with how the round went?
3:07 on 6x6, 22 secs faster than PB, really improves an average and I somehow got podium?
Even though I use a lolmethod?
Foot cube OH is fun?
Yey for rocking 5BLD, but I epic failed 4BLD?
Everyone else epic failed 4BLD too?
I screwed up multi but still won?
I ironically scrambled almost single-handedly for a round of OH?
Like really, where does the sea go?
I messed up the easiest 4x4 scramble ever because I suck and I was tired?
I fail at megaminx these days?
Kir does some awesome unofficial events?
Like speed box building?
And he even borrowed one of my boxes for it but apparently my hardware isn't any good?
One wing flipped is possible?
I only just remembered what route I had planned for my third 4BLD attempt, and I had to use a different one for it?
Double chairs FTW?
I got a free beer on the flight home when the air hostess saw me cubing? 

Think that's everything, but I'm sleepy


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 17, 2012)

Fun weekend, here's my DYK...

Daniel Sheppard official parking cone.
Daniel forgot he actually had to delegate on the first day.
Whisper ceilings on the first day did not help for blindfolded.
DOUBLE CHAIRS!
Venue on the second day was freaking cold.
COGHILL I STILL HATE YOUR CLOCK BURN IT PLEASE.
LolBLD, somehow I still came 3rd in Multi.
Chris failed at counting the moves for his 2x2 single.
Everyone failed at magics.
All NRs set were in finals.
Even though I was shouting both days all day my voice did not suffer at all.
Freaking Sq-1 pops mang.
GO FOR GOLD BALLOON!
Euro cuts in things!
Noooooooo.....!
Cube stacking world records I now hold: Putting one cube on top of the other (0.21), switching around two stacked cubes (0.28).
Speed reading scrambles with various difficulty levels such as mirror inverse.
We all failed magics...
Beer.
Envelope throwing.
Rob Yau waking up at 4am to do a megaminx Average of 50 obivously worked.
Context Coghill!
3 Burger Kings, 1 McDonalds and a Subway is good meals for cubing.
4 Double Parities and 1 PLL Parity first round in 4x4. One OLL Parity in finals.
Selkie bra pop.
I shouldn't film Simon doing Sq1 because apparently he's terrible at it.
Spefdoor.
Coghill sleeping in his car.

I think I mentioned magics...


----------



## hcfong (Jul 17, 2012)

DYK:

I spent more time travelling to and from the competition than at the competition itself
I want to thank Simon for putting me up for the night.
I feel sorry for him about the +2 on his 8.44 solve.
I felt crap on the first day. Probably as a result of not having slept since Friday morning.
I had my most inconsistent 3x3 average so far. 29.xx 31.00 and 3 sup-40s
This was my worst average in 4 months
But I did have a single PB.
This was the first time I didn make it to the second round of 3x3 in 4 months.
Rob Yau thought I wanted to lube my Magic
I very briefly had a 1.72 single on a 2x2, making me number 4 of The Netherlands.
That didn't last very long as the mistake was spotted quickly.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 17, 2012)

:3


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone have the second 3x3 scramble from round 1 (the one with the lolf2l on green)?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 17, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Anyone have the second 3x3 scramble from round 1 (the one with the lolf2l on green)?


Doesn't seem like the scrambles in the group 1 or 2 envelopes match your video. The group 3 scrambles are missing. Sorry but you'll have to get Brest to reconstruct


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Doesn't seem like the scrambles in the group 1 or 2 envelopes match your video. The group 3 scrambles are missing. Sorry but you'll have to get Brest to reconstruct



No problem, I might still be able to remember my solution anyway.


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 26, 2012)

DEFINITELY PUT UP EXTREMELY PROMPTLY

[youtubehd]9pSjh1w_zpw[/youtubehd]


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 26, 2012)

Mind uploading my first round of sq1?


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 26, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Mind uploading my first round of sq1?



That's on its way don't worry, I'm quite busy at the moment but it should be up this weekend.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2012)

lol I cheated in the final. intentionally bad cross.


----------



## CHJ (Jul 27, 2012)

i should've given kirjava the superflip, but then again i'd still lose


----------

